Ask HN: How are you overcoming obstacles isolating parents? - aaron695
======
stm1
I call them daily, I try to build this into my routine around cooking a meal
for myself or winding down for the evening. No real need for a purpose but
they know "I'm there." I'm currently self-isolating alone so everyone is
happy.

------
znpy
My parents are distant, so they're basically on their own.

My father has a history of irresponsibility, so I'm prepared to the worst
outcome.

There's not much I can do.

